# الأقــســـام الــعـــامــة > المنتدى العام >  موضوع للنقاش

## ashrafwater

الضمير ؟ هل موجود حقا ام في عقولنا فقط ؟
كثيرا ما تتردد الكلمة الجميلة ، ذات المعاني المتلألئة ، والمفاهيم البراقة ، على السن الكثير من الناس ، دون ان يملك البعض منهم أي ذرة ، من هذه الكلمة الزاخرة بالجمال ، والعابقة بأريج الخير والطيبة والسماحة والبهاء ، كيف يمكن ان نحدد بكلمات بسيطة ، معنى الضمير ؟ ذلك المخلوق العصي على الإفهام عند بعض الناس ، يمكن ان نأتي بكلمات قليلة لتعريف معنى الضمير الغائب دوما ، وقد أفل نجمه ، منذ وقت سحيق ، او لعله لم يعرف السطوع ، أبدا ومات قبل ان يشهد الولادة حقا ، الضمير الذي ياتي الى بعض الناس عنيفا شاجبا مستنكرا ، يتكلم بعنف ، يصرخ وهو يدلي بالأدلة كلها انك قد اقترفت إثما كبيرا ، وانك قد جانبت الصواب على اثر كلمة قلتها بحق عزيز عليك ، او حبيب ، تفوهت بكلمة بحقه ، ولم تفكر حينها ان ضميرك المستيقظ دائما ، والذي لا يعرف الصمت ، ولم يجرب السكون ،، قد ثار عليك ثورة شنعاء ، وأقام الدنيا ولم يقعدها لكلمة واحدة فقط ، وما بال ذلك المخلوق صامتا ساكتا ، غير قادر على الكلام والظهور ، حين يقترف البعض آثاما عصية على التعداد ، يسلب غيرك حقوق كاملة لآخرين قد سهروا الليالي الطوال من اجل الحصول عليها ، سكبوا العرق والدموع غزيرة في سبيل ان ينعموا ببعض الحقوق فجاء من سرقها بعز النهار ، واستولى عليها ولم يترك لأصحابها ما يقيم أودهم ، او يقيهم حاجاتهم الكثيرة والتي تطلب التلبية ، وتصرخ بأعلى أصواتها الا من ملبي لتلك الحقوق ، وقد ضحينا وبذلنا الغالي والنفيس ، لماذا يموت الضمير ،، حين يرتكب البعض جرائم القتل والتعذيب والتزوير ، او الرشوة والسطو على ممتلكات الآخرين ، لماذا يحاسبك ضميرك على كلمة واحدة تفوهت بها في لحظة غضب مثلا ، ويسكت عن عمليات الاحتيال والخداع واللعب على الناس ، والكذب عليهم ، والتلاعب بعواطفهم ، لماذا يسكت الضمير مرتاحا حين ترتكب أبشع صنوف التزوير وثلب الكرامات وتشويه السمعة ، وسرقة الأوطان ، لماذا يكون ضميرك واعيا متربصا ، يلهبك بسياطه اللاسعة المؤلمة ، وانت لم تقترف إثما او تجن ذنبا ؟ ..
ولماذا يسكت الضمير وقد يتلاشى او يزول حين ترتكب الموبقات بحق البشرية جميعا ، وحين تباد شعوب بأكملها ؟..
فماذا يعني الضمير ؟
وهل هو دليل قوة ام ضعف ؟ ...
ولماذا يكون عند بعضنا متوثبا لا يرحم ولا يقبل عذرا لأقل هفوة وان كانت كلمة غير مقصودة ، لكنه ينام قرير العين مطمئنا حين تهرق الدماء زكية ، وتسرق الممتلكات ، وتسلب الحقوق ؟.. 
هل الضمير موجود فعلا ام انه من اختراعنا نحن المرهفون العاطفيون ، الحالمون بولادة حياة أفضل لا وجود لها الا في خيالنا النشط المتوثب ؟......
تقبلوا تحياتي

----------


## أميرة قوس النصر

أتعرف ما هو الضمير ؟؟

إنها تلك الدمعة التي تترقرق في عين الرحيم كلما وقع نظره على منظر من مناظر البؤس ، أو مشهد من مشاهد الشقاء ! 

هو القلق الذي يساور قلب الكريم ... و يجعله لا يغمض عينيه للنوم ... كلما ذكر أنه رد سائلا محتاجا ، أو أساء الى ضعيف أساء الى ضعيف مسكين . 

هو الحمرة التي تلبس وجه الخجول خجلا من الطارق الذي لا يستطيع رده ، كما أنه لا يستطيع مد يد المعونه إليه . 

و هو الصرخه التي يصرخها الكريم في وجه من يحاول مساومته على خيانه وطنه أو مصافحه عدو ! 

و أخيرا.... 

أنه أداء الواجب ... دون إنتظار نتائجه ، أو ما يترتب عليه!

----------


## هدوء عاصف

[align=center]ارى ان الضمير لا يتحكم بعوامل القوة او الضعف .. قد يكون المرء قويا وضميره مستيقظ او ميت ، وقد يكون ضعيفا وضميره ايضا مستيقظ او ميت!

قليلون من هم لا يملكون "الضمير" ولا يُقارنون بأعداد البشر ولكن الفئة القليلة الفاسدة تُفسد باقي افراد الجماعة ، لأن "الضمير" هو ذلك الاحساس البشري الذي يردعه من فعل الخطأ ويجعله لا يرضى ان يفعله الآخرون ، وهذا الاحساس مجبول مع الفطرة البشرية ، بالتالي فإن ما يملك ادنى حدٍ من "الضمير" فهو مريض وشاذ عن الفطرة البشرية ، ولا اُنكر انهم كُثُر .. ولكن ليسوا اغلبية ، ولا حتى يتجاوزون الُربع ..

اشكرك على الموضوع القيّم ..[/align]

----------

